# MTD Drive Shaft Assembly - Steerable



## KrowNB (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi. I'm new here after finding the forum while looking for a solution to the problem outlined below. After lurking and searching for a few weeks and not finding much about this issue, here I am posting about it.

I have a MasterCraft (Canadian Tire MTD model) 10.5/30 snowblower that’s about 15 years old. It has the triggers under each handle to assist steering. Just after starting to clear the last big dump we got here a couple of weeks ago, the right wheel locked up. Shifting to reverse it moved then locked again, back to forward it moved and locked... Eventually got it back into the garage and took it apart. I found the snap ring must have let go that holds the drive gear assembly together on the right side. (See Page 27, Figure 3.11 http://service.mtdproducts.com/Training_Education/769-09302_medium_frame_snowthrowers.pdf ). The missing snap ring allowed the assembly to loosen up and the planetary gears (Page 28, Figure 3.13 in above link) chewed up. The ring gear and sun gear don’t seem to be too bad.

Great! I thought, no problem. Pick up a few of the little gears, replace the snap ring, and we’re back in business. Went to the dealer and was told I can’t buy the planetary gears - or the others for that matter. Apparently you have to buy the whole assembly - drive shaft with both side gear assemblies and sprocket - my part number for it is 618-0303A but apparently that has been replaced now by 618-0575. (I don’t know if the planetary gears if these two different assembly numbers are alike but assume the outside casing of the ring gear would have to be the same on both). The dealer here wants $325+tax for 618-0575. US prices aren’t much better considering exchange and shipping. I don’t want to pay $400 to repair a 15 year old machine.

Does anybody know where I might find the planetary gears for this unit to order - make and part number? Or does anyone have used gears, or even the whole assembly for sale at a reasonable price? I spoke to one small engine repair guy who found a similar assembly on his computer from another model MTD blower that showed part numbers for the individual gears but he didn’t know if those planetary gears were the same size/fit as mine. I might yet go back and get him to order them anyway.

I’m planning on buying a new unit before next season, probably an Ariens Deluxe 30. But if I can find these three little gears, the old MasterCraft would make a great backup as everything else works fine. Just doesn’t seem right to have it laid up for such a minor issue.

Any help or advice would be appreciated.

Keith


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

What part of NB are you in? Often times you can find a well established shop that has used parts and junked machines laying around that they'll part out, that's probably your best bet.


----------



## KrowNB (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm just outside of Saint John. I was given the name of a guy that might have some parts but apparently he'll be away for another few weeks. Still asking around locally. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Krow, you should go into your "Profile" and add St. John to your location. That way it pops up when you post and for some things it's kind of helpful. Never know if someone is parting out a machine near you 

New on ebay asking $245 but has the "Make an Offer" button. May not ship to Canada but there's always a way around that.
New MTD Shaft Assembly Part 618 0575 Used on Sears MTD Snowblowers | eBay

That seems to be in a lot of MTD and TroyBilt machines.

Well, that sure is a chunk of metal. At least now I understand why it's three hundred bucks


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

A guy at work had an MTD with a failed drive mechanism. His had the triggers to disengage either wheel, I think, and part of that system broke. 

I believe he just sold the machine because it was going to be too expensive to replace/repair. 

Admittedly, yours is a big one, at 10.5hp, 30". But around here, used MTDs often go for less than $400, with the whole machine working. Perhaps you can keep an eye out for a cheap machine with a blown engine, to use as a donor?


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

There's a guy in Saint John named Rick, I think he's usually got some ads on Kijiji, a buddy of mine bought some stuff from him, seemed to be reasonably priced, he said he a ton of used parts.


----------



## KrowNB (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks for the link, Froggy. I updated my profile. Don't think I want to spend even the $300. As others have said, used machines fully functional can be found for not much more than that.


----------



## KrowNB (Mar 23, 2015)

RedOctobyr, I'm keeping my eye out for a junker somewhere nearby. Thanks.


----------



## KrowNB (Mar 23, 2015)

94EG8, is that the guy that lives out in the French Village area? If so, I saw his ads on Kijiji and gave him a call but he doesn't have what I need. Thanks for the lead anyway.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

KrowNB said:


> 94EG8, is that the guy that lives out in the French Village area? If so, I saw his ads on Kijiji and gave him a call but he doesn't have what I need. Thanks for the lead anyway.


I'm not sure, I've been to Saint John exactly once in my life so I don't know the area well at all. I live in Miramichi and a good friend of mine moved down there for work, that's the only reason I know about this guy.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

There is a guy here in Massachusetts who sells a ton of different snowblower parts. 

He may be in the forum here, I don't know. But this is one of his Craigslist ads: 

21,248 Snowblower parts Ariens Toro Craftsman Noma Murray MTD

You might send him a note and see if he has the part you need?


----------

